# Has your skin gone CRAZY using a BHA?



## Lisr (Jun 16, 2006)

My blackhead problem had gotten worse lately, so I ordered some Paula's Choice 1% beta hydroxy acid gel. Yes it seems to be helping to get rid of the blackheads, but it seems like where a blackhead disappears, a HUGE, RED ZIT appears. This eventually heals and all is well, but when will it stop? Is this some sort of purging thing? Do you just continue to use the BHA and eventually your sking calms down? Has anyone else experienced this? HELP!




p.s. I don't know which is worse at this point. The many blackheads or the angry pimples!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

oh, wow. that didn't happen to me when i used bha, but it did burn my face because my skin was young when i used t (16 or so) and i heard you're not supposed to use it til you're at least 30 or someting. are you sure they're zits and maybe not burn marks? i hope not!


----------



## nlee22 (Jun 16, 2006)

How long have u used that product? I know the first time i used it i broke out but then with the continuous use of it, my face has gotton a lot better. I guess you have to give it some time for it to work.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2006)

I read it is normal to have worse skin, once you start the treatment. it is only temporary though. they just bring everything that is in your skin (and would change into a zit eventually) to the surface and make them break out at the same time, which gives impression your skin has gotten much worse. with time it should get much better.


----------



## Lisr (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey everyone, thanks for the reponses. I have been using this stuff for about a month, and no they are not burns, they are deffinitely big, ucky pimples. I think I'm going to try using it every other day for a while and see how that works. Thanks again for your replies. They have given me much needed info and hope! I guess I'll just be the zit queen for a little while longer.


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 17, 2006)

My rule of thumb is six weeks. If by the end of that time, you skin is not on the way to improvement then BHA may not be a good thing. I think what is happening right now, is that the BHA is loosening up the plugs and your body is reacting to this with its own defenses...which cause an angry zit. It took about six weeks (and SEVERAL new zits) for my skin to like Retin A. They're different products but most of these treatments have a purging period. Hang in there.





Your cleanser or moisturizer may conflict. Make sure they're gentle.

PS You have a great BHA product. Just stay away from other irritating chemicals like alcohol, menthol, useless fruit extracts, etc.


----------



## Lisr (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you Littlerumor. I had just about given up on the stuff, but with everyones info/encouragement, I think I'll give it another couple of weeks. Besides, I'm getting very skilled at camouflaging the mess.


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 11, 2006)

Stick with it--its really helping my skin. I thought it would cause me to purge alot. I am really acne prone, but only got a couple TINY zits. Skin is much smoother and blackheads will be VERY easy to extract


----------



## korina981 (Sep 11, 2006)

actually I stopped using the Paulas Choice 2% a month ago and my skin got better. It's overrated IMO. It greatly Increased cyctic acne for me. I had used it for several months


----------



## Lisr (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Girls! Thanks to all of you I did stick with it. I also researched a little more and found that some people that use a BHA also need an antibacterial like benzoyl peroxide along with the BHA. I kept using both and went through a kind of rough time when my skin was getting used to the BP and it was very dry, but now I feel it was worth it. As you all said, my skin is clear and much more even. Thanks again for the the info and support.





Lis


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

Did you end up switching to the 2% product?!


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, the combo of BHA and BP is powerful I've only been using the combo for two weeks and have already seen impressive noticable effect.

I was worried about the purging, but so far it has been not more than 3 very small pimples.

The product has definitely worked for me.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for sharing your trials and end results! I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## Lisr (Sep 20, 2006)

Amandebella: I stayed with the 1% BHA and 2.5% BP, and an oil free moisturizer. To tell you the truth, I was afraid to try anything stronger. So far this seems to do the trick.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Sep 21, 2006)

What product are you using exactly? I was reading BHA helps, ( i was reading Paula's book this morning...lol) and want to give it a try... I am using pretty strong stuff right now but all i have is dark spots and pimples every now and again....


----------



## Lisr (Sep 27, 2006)

Fem*Noir: Sorry I took so long to respond to you. My computer has not been behaving. Anyway... I started with the Paula's Choice 1% Beta Hydroxy Acid Gel but ran out and did not want to wait on order, so I got some Ultima II Vital Radiance skin renewing toner which I could get locally at Ulta. Paula gave this a really high rating as a BHA. I have been using the Ultma and Neutrogenia On the Spot 2.5% Benzoyl Peroxide for the past several months. I use Dove Sensitive over both at night and oil free sunblock only in the morning. I found if I did the BHA and AHA both morning and night, my skin just kind of stayed dry. So, I scaled back to just using the combo at night. It's been kind of amazing. My skin is clearer and smoother than it has ever been. Oh, and I use Cetaphil as my cleanser. This is probably more information than you wanted to know, but I want to tell everybody because it has made such a difference in my skin.


----------

